# Mighty Mites!



## oldsman (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I have them dreaded creatures on a bunch of clones I was doing in my shed.The clones are big enough to go outside,will that be enough to kill them suckers?I am going to try the tobacco juice spray as well but are the mites able to handle the 100 degree,75-90% humidity of the outdoors?I know they have to live somewhere besides my plants.My budget doesn't allow for store bought remedies so any other ideas are welcome.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's thread with a few members way of fighting bugs http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38831


----------



## oldsman (Jul 29, 2012)

Tried the alcohol/water treatment.Hopefully I can get them before they get my clones.I've worked hard this year at cloning and this was going to be my last outside batch.I hope I'll have enough time to start some more in case these don't make it.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 29, 2012)

just a couple pics.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 30, 2012)

All you need is three habenaros pureed with a half cup of vinigar, and strained, added to 1 gal of water, and spray. No more pests of any kind


----------



## oldsman (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Menimeth,I've already treated with a 50/50 mix of alcohol/water.I will look into using your recipe for the follow up treatment in a few days to mix things up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, it looks like a bad infestation from the condition of the leaf.  At this point, I do not believe that any measures other than a nasty miticide is going to take care of them.  I have never had much luck with things like iso, pepper spray, neem oil, any of the "easy" treatments.  I just hit them hard and fast with something serious like Forbid or Floramite.  I think that if you *****-foot around with ineffective treatments, it just makes them stronger.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks THG.I may just scrap these and start some more,I just hate killing my girls.These are from Swazi Skunk and I've already set my first round out and they are starting to do their thing.I will see if they are to far into it to pull a few clippings from.It has taken me 2 seasons to get a SS female so I'm trying to keep it as long as I can cause I really like the smoke from it.


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 30, 2012)

The mites will infest the new clones just as quick unless they are eliminated.

I'm with THG afa the *feel good* remedies. Forbid has worked 100% for me.

Wet


----------



## oldsman (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I looked up the wrong stuff because what I saw was an 8oz bottle for over 200 bucks.I've got the plants outside since I sprayed the alcohol mix on them and for the past 2 days I've been blessed with heavy rain so maybe them little [email protected]*&ers will drown!I plan on putting these plants at a far away location and if they make it they make it.Any new clones will  be kept in a new enviroment.Time will tell,I will update the status of the afflicted clones.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's the right stuff. LOL  It's stupid expensive, ut there are sellers on ebay that repackage it into affordable amounts (5-7ml) for ~$20 shipped.

That little bottle has lasted me ~2 years. Something like 3-4 DROPS/qt will do the job nicely with just one application. It's very effective. A qt of solution will do 10 or so plants 12-15" tall.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2012)

If you have small clones, you can dip them.  Like Wetdog said, you can get a small quantity of Forbid off E-Bay and it only takes a few drops.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 2, 2012)

They are mostly between 12-18" tall.I can't afford any kind of chemicals atm.I sprayed them with the alcohol mix first,then it has been stormy the past few days and I spray them down with the hose also trying to keep it humid around them.I might be pushing to the over-watering stage thinking they may move onto the surrounding drier weeds and bushes.Probaly won't but we'll see.Just curious if they are more of a problem for indoor or outdoor grows?


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2012)

indoors usually provides a near perfect environment for their reproduction, and 'nothing' on the way of predators.. OD has the wind, rain, natural pred's,...... 
hxxp://www.ksre.k-state.edu/news/story/spider_mites073012.aspx 


> Two-spotted spider mites produce multiple generations per growing season, Cloyd added. But, when the weather&#8217;s dry and the temperature&#8217;s high, they can multiply really fast.  Between 70 F and 85 degrees, for example, the time they need to progress from egg to adult shortens by half -- from 14 to seven days.
> 
> Each adult female in every generation lays an average dozen eggs per day (100 to 300 total). She doesn&#8217;t even have to mate first, the entomologist said.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldsman (Aug 3, 2012)

I broke down and ordered some Forbid in a small quantity.So far the plants aren't looking to bad but I'm sure me spraying them with water 5-10 times a day won't work and I just can't bring myself to kill the girls just yet.As Wetdog stated it was 20 bucks shipped,thanks for the tip,should be here mid week.In the meantime I will keep doing the water torture on them suckers.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 4, 2012)

First, get a GOOD sprayer, one of those ZEP sprayers at HD or Lowes. ~$3-$4. Those cheapo $1 or 3 for $5 will waste your very expensive chemicals.

Snag a bit of wetting/surfacant agent. I use unscented Ivory, but Dr.Bonners is good and there are others, like Dawn. Nothing that has *anti-bacterial* on it. Keep it away from your wife and the kitchen and it will last forever. You only need a few drops.

What I do is put some water in the sprayer and a few drops of the detergent, about 1/2 way full. Add 3 drops of Forbid and put what is left back into the container it came in. Then, draw up water into the pipette that has the Forbid residue in it and squirt this into the sprayer. Do this several times till the pipette is clean or nearly so. This will supply the fourth and fifth drops of Forbid, which is a heavy dose for 1 qt of solution. I'll do the old in out a few times in the cup with the pipette and pour this into the sprayer. Toss the cup afterwards. I use the 20 for $1.50 plastic beer cups.

After all that, fill the sprayer up and work out. The more protective equipment the better, but at the least, gloves, glasses and a mask if you have one. I used to do this for a living and generally know how to avoid spray drift. Mainly staying upwind and not using a super fine mist, but still, this stuff is toxic.

Do NOT make the solution stronger than 5 drops/qt (that's a max concentration), and do NOT apply it again before 28 days. It has a good residual action, let it work. Otherwise, you'll be breeding resistant mites.

The plants WILL look worse after you spray and the mites start dying. Not to worry, this is temporary. New growth should look fine, but infested leaves will probably die off and scare the crap out of you.

Any questions, just shout out BEFORE you do anything. The old measure twice, cut once dealio.

BTW, I ordered some also. Same guy I'll bet. Mites have made an appearance and what's left of my bottle is really thick. It's also 2 1/2 years old, so I bought fresh. Mine should be here Mon.

Wet


----------



## oldsman (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info.For the price of this stuff I'll guard it like I do my stash.Are you talking a spray bottle or a pump up sprayer?I would think the pump up would be a bit big for the job but I have both just in case.I'm going to check them really good in the morning to see if maybe having them outside 24/7 along with spraying them with water through out the day has had an impact on the little buggers.The plants themselves actually are looking fairly good despite the mites.lol


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Any updates?

Wet


----------



## oldsman (Aug 13, 2012)

I got the Forbid off Ebay but haven't used it yet as the girls look pretty good with new growth.I have had them outside since being attacked and I think it helped.Some girls weren't quit the size I'd have liked them to be before going out but I don't think I'll lose any.Yield will probaly be down on those afflicted but it should still be decent.Here are some pics.All plants pictured were attacked.There were 10 that had bugs.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, on the sprayer, I use those ZEP qt spray bottles. Get them at HD or Lowes, ~$3-$4, but the quality is worth it.

Cool on not spraying the plants. Using Forbid (or anything), when it's not really necessary is just an invitation to breeding resistant bugs.

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 15, 2012)

Putting plants outside will work just as good to get rid of them. Predators attack them with a vengence. Doing so at the start of flower though, it will affect yield. Not by much though.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 16, 2012)

I figured yield would suffer just from being smaller than I when I would normally kick them out. I still haven't used the Forbid I purchased, but I got it for next time.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 16, 2012)

Next time is good.

With the borg, there certainly will be a 'next time'.

Are you below the lake? I used to live outside of Ft. Ladedady.

You can do a LOT outside on SoFl.

Wet


----------



## Roddy (Aug 17, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Putting plants outside will work just as good to get rid of them. Predators attack them with a vengence. Doing so at the start of flower though, it will affect yield. Not by much though.



My greenhouse grow looked to be infested before a few sprays, I've never had them before except this outdoor grow. They seemed to thrive out there with nothing slowing them a bit....as it seemed.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 17, 2012)

As I put them outside I sprayed with alcohol and water. I followed that with lots of water. Misting and soaking them almost to the point of over-watering them to keep the area moist and humid. The daily rains that N.Florida gets helps with that.


----------



## oldsman (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, the buggers are back on some of the plants as they go into about week 4 of flowering. Probably get what I can off them and start winding down this season with the anticipation of next season's beginning.


----------

